# Beaded Bell Instructions



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

No! It's not the one everyone is waiting with bated breath for, but a cutie all the same. This one is 3D not flat. I'm thinking also if one were to play with this, like using larger beads, you can get different size bells. Cute little ornie for the tree or garland.  

How to..................
http://www.beadwrangler.com/project-bells.htm




.


----------

